# [H][Antonidas] Die Gilde "Betrunken und Bewaffnet" sucht



## ceodeluxe (12. Dezember 2008)

Die Raidgilde "Betrunken und Bewaffnet" sucht noch ein paar Leute die sich der Gilde anschließen wollen.
Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen der aber koordiniert und erfolgreichen Raiden will.Ein gutes Gildenklima herscht bei uns nicht nur im Gildenchannel sondern auch im eigenen TS und im eigenen Forum :-) Im Mittelpunkt steht zur Zeit die Vorbereitung auf Naxxramas und Heros jeden Tag.
Aber auch PvP wird bei uns zwischendurch mal gespielt wegen Funfaktor und archavons Kammer.
Zur Zeit haben wir 11 80er und es werden immer mehr :-)

Wenn ihr regelmäßig mitraiden wollt und in die Gilde kommt seid ihr herzlich dazu eingeladen.
Schreibt einfach Smokalot,Irvin,Soseidon,Exeu an oder bewerbt euch in unserem Forum :

http://bub.pixel-web.org


GEsucht sind zur Zeit alle Klassen aber hauptsächlich Supporter,Heiler und Tanks der Stufe 71-80.

Grüße Smokalot :-)


----------

